
Apple Bans App That Allowed Hong Kong Protestors to Track Police Movements - OrgNet
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/10/03/apple-bans-app-used-by-hong-kong-protestors/
======
PlasticTank
They're happy to stand up to the FBI but not the CCP?

